# D-rings



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

OSHA 1926.954(b)(3)(vi) makes it sound like transitioning can only be accomplished legally by using a 4 d-ring belt, 2 for the bucksqueeze and two for the positioning strap, is this the case?


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

It also says the exception is if the snaphook was specifically designed for the purpose of using it on a d-ring with another snaphook, I’ve checked multiple manufacturers and none specifically state this.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this for line work? What's wrong with the standard issue climbing belt? You could always use a 5 point harness.


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

The standard issue one only has two d-rings, and yeah linework


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

1926.954(b)(3)(vi)

Unless the snaphook is a locking type and designed specifically for the following connections, snaphooks on work-positioning equipment may not be engaged:
1926.954(b)(3)(vi)(A)

Directly to webbing, rope, or wire rope;
1926.954(b)(3)(vi)(B)

To each other;
1926.954(b)(3)(vi)(C)

To a D ring to which another snaphook or other connector is attached;
1926.954(b)(3)(vi)(D)

To a horizontal lifeline; or
1926.954(b)(3)(vi)(E)

To any object that is incompatibly shaped or dimensioned in relation to the snaphook such that accidental disengagement could occur should the connected object sufficiently depress the snaphook keeper to allow release of the object.


----------

